# realbasic = visual basic ?



## billboc (14 Janvier 2001)

bonjour,

j'aimerai savoir si il existe un logiciel nommé visual basic pour mac ou si realbasic est ce que visual basic est pour PC ?

c'est pas très claire ?

le visual basic d'EXCEL est un peu reduit pour faire de la programmation et je voulais savoir si il existait une version visual basic (non bridée...)

merci de vos réponses !!


----------



## JackSim (14 Janvier 2001)

VisualBasic de Microsoft n'existe pas sur Mac. REALBasic est un outil plus ou moins équivalent, le language est très proche. Par contre, inutile d'espérer ouvrir un projet créé sous VB sur PC et le compiler pour Mac OS avec RB.


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## steg (14 Janvier 2001)

RealBasic est tout de meme très proche et contrairement à ce que pense JackSim je me souvient que RealSoftware disait que sont produit avait des fonctions pour reprendre les projets VisualBasic...
Une version de demo est disponible ici: http://www.realsoftware.com/


----------



## billboc (15 Janvier 2001)

combine coute Realbasic en France et ou peut on le trouver (sans passer par internet )

merci à vous


----------



## Hurrican (17 Janvier 2001)

RealBasic est un outil du genre VisualBasic.
Mais pas son équivalent. Il y manque beaucoup de fonctionnalités. L'outil de "conversion", s'appelle VBCleaner et n'est pas capable dans la plupart des cas de traduire un code VB en code RB. Il permet en tout cas de faire une ébauche, et de détecter certaines portions de code posant problème. Il est livré sur le CD de RB.
Pour l'obtenir, il faut compter 1400 francs pour la version "normale", et 2100 francs pour la version "Pro". C'est la société française Tri-Edre bien connue dans la communauté Mac, qui distribue ce logiciel.


----------

